# Rich's Rocket Returns...( too quickly)



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

After seeing this, it must be hard to believe that I am getting better at this flying thing...

 Ha ha ha, regards.... Rich










mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2381/2350915162_a159218f27.jpg









mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2221/2350081969_a6919255bf.jpg


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I think you can fix that in Photoshop Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I think you can fix that in Photoshop Rich


 Gee, that sounds better than glue.... ( or building a new fuselage out of some foam insulation board, which is what I am doing...) Ha ha Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Rich. You are not supposed to step ont them when they land. They are not bugs. :rotfl:


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Just slap some duck tape on it and it will be as good as new.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich, have you ever been out to Bomber Field where they fly the large scale B-17s? Last time I was there, they had cut the tails off all of the planes they crashed and had them mounted on the wall like deer heads. Kind of sad in a way, but they did make for some pretty neat trophies.


----------



## GettinGone (Dec 15, 2007)

Did this Eagle Jet take you out?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like a hawk to me...

Brent I have never been to Bomber field. I'd like to see that. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Rich, what kind of flight time do you get out of that rig?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Check this out Rich - http://www.bomberfieldusa.com/index01.htm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Pocket...Well, on that particular day, about 55 seconds....Rich

p..s small electrics can stay up five or six minutes in the right hands unless you spend $$$ on bigger batteries. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the information Rich.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Dang, you really busted it up that time. Show us your rebuilt model when you get it finished.
SH


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

She should fly tomorrow. I'll take a pix BEFORE I take it to the flying field! ha ha Rich


----------

